# Instant Pot Rice Pudding Recipe



## Phoenix

Instant Pot Rice Pudding Recipe


Prep Time
5 mins

Cook Time
14 mins

Total Time
19 mins


The most amazing Instant Pot rice pudding recipe that we make often! Total comfort food dessert that is just sweet enough and easy to make in this pressure cooker.

Servings: 5


Ingredients

1 c uncooked rice
1/2 c sugar
1 c water
1.5 tbsp butter
2 c milk 2% or whole is best
1 egg
1/4 c evaporated milk
1/2 tsp vanilla
1/2 tsp almond extract - optional
pinch of nutmeg - optional
pinch of cinnamon - optional



Instructions

Put Instant Pot on saute and add butter until melted. 

Add rice and stir so rice is coated. 

Add milk, water, vanilla, cinnamon, almond extract if desired and sugar. Stir until combined. 

Put lid on IP and close steam valve. 

Set to manual, pressure, high, for 14 minutes. 

When done do a slow release on the steam valve and carefully lift lid. (it will not look done, that is okay)

In a small bowl whisk egg and evaporated milk together. 

Spoon a spoonful of rice pudding mixture into egg mixture and stir, add another warm spoonful of rice mixture and stir. 

Then add bowl full of egg mixture into your IP or pressure cooker and set to saute. 

Allow to get hot enough where it bubbles for about 30-60 seconds, stir slowly when it starts to bubble so it doesn't stick to bottom. 

It will begin to thicken. Serve warm or chilled, top with cinnamon or nutmeg.


When you take the lid off initially after it’s cooked for 14 minutes the rice will not seem quite cooked enough, but it will be. Stir to separate rice and then follow directions adding some rice mixture to your egg mixture so it warms up before adding to your IP and simmering a bit longer to finish cooking the rice.


----------

